# What did you do this week?



## ThEoRy (Aug 30, 2015)

I fed over 10,000 people. What did you do?


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 30, 2015)

Climbed a 2400M 7800 ft mountain, created a new dish for the restaurant I work at, apple and black tea risotto with bison sausage. Fed countless famillies, saw my first wild bear and sharpened a few coworkers knives. Even managed to take a nap Saturday, it was nice.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 30, 2015)

I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.


----------



## daveb (Aug 30, 2015)

I used a bunch of pistols, rifles and shotguns to kill nobody.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2015)

I butchered about 800# of brisket, made 80# of sausage from scratch, injected about 400# of pork butt, strained 70 gallons of meat inject (the damn filters on the industry sized meat injectors are a bit TOO fine IMO), watched both Fletch and Beverly Hills Cop, and drank about 30-40 beers and 4-5 shots of various anejos.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm jealous Dave. Haven't taken my Sig or Mossburg out in way too long...


----------



## ecchef (Aug 30, 2015)

Applied for 2 new jobs.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Aug 30, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> I fed over 10,000 people. What did you do?



I finished a masters degree at UCSD, sharpened a bunch of knives, bled some (yes, I'm an amateur), and spent the weekend hanging at a hotel on the beach with my wife.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 30, 2015)

spoke mostly japanese, ate out with a bunch of knifemakers from sakai, talked to about 5000 people, and showed visiting japanese people a restaurant in LA that serves better japanese food than what they could find at home


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 30, 2015)

I made bacon and pickles...built a SV chamber from an especially sturdy styrofoam container, which failed after being subjected to 170F for 48 hours...skinned 3 pork bellies...rebuilt a media server...rebuilt a HTPC...edited 20,000 lines of code...rode my bike 100 miles...and cooked a decent dinner every night of the week, tonight it was a soft, french-country style cheese omelette with hashbrowns, homemade bacon, and english muffins toasted on the griddle with ghee.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 30, 2015)

Hiked, biked and started making milk kefir. A nice week that pales in comparison to other posts


----------



## panda (Aug 31, 2015)

watched straight outta compton and felt like a gangsta again!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 31, 2015)

panda said:


> watched straight outta compton and felt like a gangsta again!



we need a like button here 

Want to see that so bad... havent seen a movie in so long


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 31, 2015)

Yesterday did a funeral for 350, then a wedding for 150, then a private dinner for 45. Didn't use a knife. 
Today went to the MN state fair, ate food on a stick, and drooled over pigs that were still alive.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 31, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> ... and drooled over pigs that were still alive.



awesome... do you also get hungry when you go to aquariums? It would be nice to know i'm not the only one


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 31, 2015)

I was at the aquarium in Seattle last week and the Salmon looked delicious.


----------



## JohnF (Aug 31, 2015)

JBroida said:


> awesome... do you also get hungry when you go to aquariums? It would be nice to know i'm not the only one



+1. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 31, 2015)

Spent a couple of days with in-laws in Germany
Travelled back home
Set out a base for a 12ft by 8ft potting shed (on a slope so very awkward site)
Assembled a cement mixer, mended a hose reel, sharpened 4 knives
Helped unload a lorry, mowed the lawn (ride on, so that was lazy) and had some beers
Shoveled and mixed 3 cubic metres of concrete, barrowed it (with my wife) 70 metres to where we are putting her potting shed, laid the mix tamped and floated. 
Set out and half built 2 large raised beds. Had a bonfire. Dug out two stumps. 
Made mexican pulled pork for 4, plus 4 bolognese, 2 chicken pies, 4 shepherds pie, baked a loaf, went grocery shopping, wrote some letters, and did a couple of days work. 
Frankly I need a holiday.


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 1, 2015)

Went sport clay shooting for the first time. It was fun, 38 out of 50 my first time out. Shared my buddies over under 12 gauge shotgun. Now I want to buy a shotgun! If anyone have experience shooting sporting clay, i would love a recommendation for an auto shotgun.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 1, 2015)

kohtachi said:


> Went sport clay shooting for the first time. It was fun, 38 out of 50 my first time out. Shared my buddies over under 12 gauge shotgun. Now I want to buy a shotgun! If anyone have experience shooting sporting clay, i would love a recommendation for an auto shotgun.



I purchased a used Remington 1100 after a friend who is much more knowledgeable than I recommended it. Pro's are that it's inexpensive used because they have been made since 1963, everyone has parts for them, and they are reliable. I have a 12 and 20ga.


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 1, 2015)

@bill13 was looking at a jm pro 930 ... been reading that's a great starter shotgun. You think I should just get a Remy.


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 1, 2015)

Really better japanese food in LA, who would have thought


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 1, 2015)

kohtachi said:


> @bill13 was looking at a jm pro 930 ... been reading that's a great starter shotgun. You think I should just get a Remy.



That looks like a nice gun too. I still vote for the 1100 because it's been around forever and there is a reason for that. It's a plain Jane simple to clean, repair, and get parts for. Here is a quickie review http://www.guns.com/review/2013/02/21/remington-1100-shotgun/

Mine is from the 80's looks almost new (inside and out) and I paid about 400. Two years of use and it's still worth 400 - I like that.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 1, 2015)

Joined a powerlifting gym, got sick, got better, fed some people, had my mind blown by a physiotherapist (my foot hurts because of my back), trimmed my beard and drank amazing wine twice.


----------



## daveb (Sep 1, 2015)

kohtachi said:


> @bill13 was looking at a jm pro 930 ... been reading that's a great starter shotgun. You think I should just get a Remy.



You should jump in with a two holer. Superposed of course. If you've got to go semi then Beretta 391 is a good one thats quite popular on the range, on the duck pond, in the dove field. I skipped past the Remi's but have seen a few boatloads of them. Good guns but there's a reason every gun shop has parts for them.

Not uncommon to find good deals on used guns at the range. Clay shooters are more fickle than knife owners and will frequently go through several to find "The One".


----------



## ChefJimbo (Sep 1, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> That looks like a nice gun too. I still vote for the 1100 because it's been around forever and there is a reason for that. It's a plain Jane simple to clean, repair, and get parts for. Here is a quickie review http://www.guns.com/review/2013/02/21/remington-1100-shotgun/
> 
> Mine is from the 80's looks almost new (inside and out) and I paid about 400. Two years of use and it's still worth 400 - I like that.




Remington 11/87 Premier.......purchased in 1985, used as my main waterfowl/deer gun(as rifles are not allowed in NJ) has interchangeable screw in chokes, been using it on clays for over 10 years, never an issue..............1000's of rounds:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 1, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> I purchased a used Remington 1100 after a friend who is much more knowledgeable than I recommended it. Pro's are that it's inexpensive used because they have been made since 1963, everyone has parts for them, and they are reliable. I have a 12 and 20ga.



I have the 11-87, about 3k rounds through it w/o a single malfunction (including a fairly grueling class in the AZ desert that caused my 1911 to jam 24 times in a single day). It's just an updated version of the 1100.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 1, 2015)

Plus one on the 11/87. For a starter I'd also look at an 870 wingmaster. No frills but a great gun for the dough.

Did a smoked butt at work, bought some knives and swam in the ocean...a bunch.


----------



## ramenlegend (Sep 1, 2015)

went through 18 kilos of chicken mousse


----------



## kostantinos (Sep 2, 2015)

Cooked with a friend at james beard house on Monday , had my first 2 michelin star lunch at marea, saw 2 of my boys pushing some food at Lupulo in NYC, came back home to 2 meetings about various of projects coming up , travelled DC to submit paperwork for my passport, did 3000 covers in 4 days , had the best week ever at the restaurant in terms of revenue 100k++ all while figuring out a menu for a demo at whole foods and talking one over with the team for cystic Fibrosis event here in Baltimore at the Four seasons .This week was pretty epic in terms of **** done for sure.

BTW theory always starts the nicest threads!!


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 2, 2015)

Fired the remaining sous , worked my 21st day straight without a day off in a row , changed the menu of the restaurant, swore I won't buy handle materials and failed miserably ( by $$$$ ) , cut sandwiches on stainless steel bench with my gyuto with knowing that sound will haunt me for life , watched frozen for the 50th+ time thanks to my daughter


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 2, 2015)

Truly sorry about the Frozen thing Mert. I know the feeling. My daughter decided to break it out of retirement last week.


----------



## Haburn (Sep 10, 2015)

Got approached to lead in a reality tv show. :dontknow:


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 10, 2015)

Haburn said:


> Got approached to lead in a reality tv show. :dontknow:



Celebrity Knife Swap?


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 10, 2015)

Forged in Fire? Nice!! Maybe they are trying to up the ante with more quality knife makers. Does this mean we will start seeing swords on your site:justkidding:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 10, 2015)

Maybe we'll start seeing some actual knives instead of airy fairy medieval fantasy weapons


----------



## Asteger (Sep 10, 2015)

chefcomesback said:


> ... watched frozen for the 50th+ time thanks to my daughter



Grateful, grateful my daughter is too young or, luckily, hasn't discovered Frozen yet. If/When the moment comes, will resist even refuse to Let It Go.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2015)

Had to Google "Frozen". 
Back in the '50s-'60s that was know an MKUltra.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 10, 2015)

This week I went back to a la carte, wrote and executed a new menu and finally made a single bevel sharpening demonstration video.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 10, 2015)

I grilled a 7lb London Broil....which I should have let rest longer...but it was still juicy as hell and amazingly delicious. Also, bought a grand of paint for the house, rode my bike 60 miles, and taught my 15 yo nephew how to grill pork chops and make salad dressing from scratch.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 11, 2015)

chefcomesback said:


> Fired the remaining sous , worked my 21st day straight without a day off in a row , changed the menu of the restaurant, swore I won't buy handle materials and failed miserably ( by $$$$ ) , cut sandwiches on stainless steel bench with my gyuto with knowing that sound will haunt me for life , watched frozen for the 50th+ time thanks to my daughter



You make it sound like a bad thing that you had to watch Frozen that many times, but we all know that secretly it is what got you through the week.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 11, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> You make it sound like a bad thing that you had to watch Frozen that many times, but we all know that secretly it is what got you through the week.



Let it go


----------



## pkjames (Sep 11, 2015)

hahaha&#65292;my 3yr old son now wants to dress like Elsa. I guess I have to let it go as well...


----------



## Haburn (Sep 11, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Forged in Fire? Nice!! Maybe they are trying to up the ante with more quality knife makers. Does this mean we will start seeing swords on your site:justkidding:



Nah, not Forged in Fire. I haven't seen the show but Murray, Mareko, and JD have skills for days so they definitely had talent in at least a couple of the shows. 
No swords for now - maybe a tuna sword...:knight:


----------

